# Victoria's Secret New Nail Polish Collection



## kawaiimeows (Jan 30, 2013)

So, this 20-piece collection launched yesterday according to what I've been reading online and is priced at $10 a bottle.

Has anyone here had a chance to try any colors out yet?

I personally will most likely not go out of my way to buy any for $10 a bottle just because I'm a massive Zoya fangirl, but if they have some seriously high quality I might check them out.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 30, 2013)

They have some pretty colors, but idk...it's $10 I could find pretty colors from OPI XD


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They have some pretty colors, but idk...it's $10 I could find pretty colors from OPI XD


 That's exactly how I feel. I feel like in 6 months or so it's probably likely they'll do some kind of promo like their 2 for $50 bras or 5 for $25 panties. But still, I can get my Zoyas for like $4 a bottle during their mega promos, and that usually holds me over until they do another  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks like pretty colors but for the price I think I'll stick with other brands.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's exactly how I feel. I feel like in 6 months or so it's probably likely they'll do some kind of promo like their 2 for $50 bras or 5 for $25 panties. But still, I can get my Zoyas for like $4 a bottle during their mega promos, and that usually holds me over until they do another  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 mhm! I love those promos they have XD most of my undies and bras are VS XD (like 2bras are not and like 5 panties are not lol) I LOVE their underwear so much! but never tried their make up, I had a lip gloss from them that I loved and I could never find it anymore :'(


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 30, 2013)

It's too pricey for me. The only polish I'll regularly spend $8-10 on is the Seche top coat which I use with every mani I do and it works amazingly, so it's 1000% worth it!


----------



## alpina0560 (Jan 30, 2013)

they are 2 for $15!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's too pricey for me. The only polish I'll regularly spend $8-10 on is the Seche top coat which I use with every mani I do and it works amazingly, so it's 1000% worth it!


 I've been meaning to try Seche Vite, I've only ever heard good things about it. I think after I use up my Zoya topcoat I might splurge on it!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been meaning to try Seche Vite, I've only ever heard good things about it. I think after I use up my Zoya topcoat I might splurge on it!


 If you care about your polishes being 3-free, I'd suggestion Poshe actually. It's actually cheaper, also 3-free, and works just as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do love Seche Vite, but with all the issues it has, I went to look for an alternative, and Poshe is pretty good too.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been meaning to try Seche Vite, I've only ever heard good things about it. I think after I use up my Zoya topcoat I might splurge on it!


 It's seriously the *best* top coat I've ever used! Even when I want a matte look and use my NYC matte top coat, I use my Seche first!


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been meaning to try Seche Vite, I've only ever heard good things about it. I think after I use up my Zoya topcoat I might splurge on it!


@kawaiimeows You will love it. It's runs $4-6 for me at Sally and sometimes other drugstores.

The colors look pretty but here is the problem I have with $10 and up polishes: if I can buy a very similar color and style of polish for $4 they have to offer something better up. I don't mind paying $10 or over if it is an original color, a hard to find color, or a really great formula. When they keep churning out the same colors as everyone else it's just not worth it.


----------

